# My dog's weight



## nonisapet (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello. I have a 6 month and 28 days old male vizsla. He is almost about 50 pounds already. People say he's going to be a big boy but I'm not sure. What is the average weight at this age. I feed him about 2 times a day (morning and night) and give him treats throughout the day. Please give me your feedback thak you .


----------

